# Speedsolving.com NHL Fantasy League



## pjk (Sep 28, 2009)

Anyone interested? Post here, if so. 

I'm thinking Yahoo is the best choice, but I'm open to options.

---------
*EDIT: *The info to join is below:
http://hockey.fantasysports.yahoo.com/hockey/233213
League name: Speedsolving.com
Password: speedubing (NOT speed*C*ubing)
League idea number: 233213
Draft type: autodraft

Join ASAP if you haven't already.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd be down. I can't wait for the season to start. Its been a long summer for us non playoff team fans. I don't know much about where to do it, so i will go with what the group decides.

Where is Jason Baum? He should be in on this. Though, he is probably already in a few, knowing him.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm game. It's the Sabres year, I'm telling you!
*sigh*
We all know how Buffalo sports teams fare...
On the other hand, though, the Sabres regularly do much better than the Bills.


----------



## Edmund (Sep 28, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Where is Jason Baum? He should be in on this. Though, he is probably already in a few, knowing him.



Jason would prob do this. He is always wearing jerseys at comps. 
I'd be in for this.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Sep 28, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > Where is Jason Baum? He should be in on this. Though, he is probably already in a few, knowing him.
> ...



Lol, Jason is the biggest Penguins fan I've ever met. Can't say I blame him though. Who doesn't love the Penguins?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 28, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> I'm game. It's the Sabres year, I'm telling you!
> *sigh*
> We all know how Buffalo sports teams fare...
> On the other hand, though, the Sabres regularly do much better than the Bills.



Haha. You think you have it bad with the Sabres. Try being an Isles fan.


----------



## Edmund (Sep 29, 2009)

oh and yahoo sounds good. I have never done hockey with them but there football is good.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Sep 29, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> Who doesn't love the Penguins?



Detroit. And i can probably think of 28 other teams that are not too fond of them.



rickcube said:


> Haha. You think you have it bad with the Sabres. Try being an Isles fan.



At least you have Tavaras this year. That will be exciting to watch him. None of you can come close to my anguish. Toronto, 40 years without the cup and counting.


----------



## Jason Baum (Sep 29, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Where is Jason Baum? He should be in on this. Though, he is probably already in a few, knowing him.





Edmund said:


> Jason would prob do this. He is always wearing jerseys at comps.





mcciff2112 said:


> Lol, Jason is the biggest Penguins fan I've ever met.



I'm flattered by you guys 

Of course I'm in on this!



rickcube said:


> Haha. You think you have it bad with the Sabres. Try being an Isles fan.


Personally I'd rather be an Isles fan than a Sabres fan. Even though you guys have it bad now, you can always brag about your dynasty in the 80s even if it was before your time. 4 Stanley Cups >>>>>>>>>> foot in the crease.

edit: Based on my experience you can't go wrong with yahoo fantasy hockey. Everything is laid out pretty simple there. This will actually be my second fantasy team on there this year, but the more hockey the better.  I'm looking forward to playing against other cubers!


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 29, 2009)

espn is the way to go. i'm for basketball over hockey. anyone wanna do a basketball league when it starts?


----------



## Jason Baum (Sep 30, 2009)

So with the regular season starting up tomorrow, is this a go? I think we can at least do a 6 person league. I can set up a league tonight if no one else wants to do it. We would also probably have to have our draft tonight.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm in. I think I can do a draft tonight. Never done fantasy hockey but I can figure it out. 
Yeah. Blasted crease... that was awful. I was 8 but I still remember it...


----------



## pjk (Sep 30, 2009)

It's definitely a go. What kind of draft are we doing? What kind of point scoring are we going to do? Feel free to set it up once you read this. I am fine with any of the settings.


----------



## Edmund (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm setting it up right now if someone else started tell me. But does anyone really want a certain set-up? Head to Head? Points? or Rotisserie? And I'm guessing we won't be doing a live draft because of the lack of time.


----------



## Edmund (Sep 30, 2009)

Alright our League name is 'Speedsolving.com' the password is speedubing (NOT speed*C*ubing). Our league idea number is 233213. We are doing autodraft but I maybe able to change that if people have objections. My team name is 'Viva la Rothfus' so yeah. If you sign up post here. If you need any other info just post it here or pm me.


----------



## Jason Baum (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok I just signed up. My team is 66 Buries It. I really want to do a live draft, though it might be too late for that.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 1, 2009)

Jason Baum said:


> Ok I just signed up. My team is 66 Buries It. I really want to do a live draft, though it might be too late for that.



same but people aren't being quick enough. yeah and what hours would be good for you because that is real important.


----------



## Jason Baum (Oct 1, 2009)

Well I can do anytime tonight but it would be tough for me to do it tomorrow. I'm in class till 6:00 and the first game starts at 7:00 (I think). I guess automatic draft would be the best bet for now.


----------



## pjk (Oct 1, 2009)

I signed up. Live or autodraft is fine with me. Since I am in the UK, I most likely won't be able to make a live draft, but no big deal.

Here is a link for anyone else to join. I will update the first post with the info as well:
http://hockey.fantasysports.yahoo.com/hockey/233213


----------



## Edmund (Oct 1, 2009)

pjk said:


> I signed up. Live or autodraft is fine with me. Since I am in the UK, I most likely won't be able to make a live draft, but no big deal.
> 
> Here is a link for anyone else to join. I will update the first post with the info as well:
> http://hockey.fantasysports.yahoo.com/hockey/233213



Sorry I would have loved to do a live draft but I got home from school late.


EDIT: I'm submitting us at 6:30 as ready so yeahhh get in now.


----------

